# Honey and Sugar - 2 female gerbils - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 1 year.
Name(s): Honey and Sugar.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Previous owners decided to get a puppy so no longer wanted them.
Will the group be split: No. They need a home together.
Other: Friendly girls.

Honey









Sugar


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

